# 9.5 LB Pork Butt on my new Pit Barrel Cooker (PBC)



## smoker-b (Mar 18, 2016)

Just got a new Pit Barrel Cooker http://www.pitbarrelcooker.com/ and am about to start my first smoke on it with a 9.5lb pork butt. Used mustard as a rubbing agent and went with Pit Barrel Cooker's recommended rub called Beef & Game Rub http://www.pitbarrelcooker.com/product/4-7-oz-beef-and-game-pit-rub/. 

This unit cooks a little hotter and faster than I am use to and uses charcoal as the main source of fuel (although you can add wood chips of your choice for flavor). They claim a pork butt of this size will be done it about 6 hours. Excited to see the results!

Here are the initial pics, i'll post more along the way!













IMG_3139.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


















IMG_3142.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


















IMG_3145.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


















IMG_3147.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


















IMG_3148.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


----------



## ddbck (Mar 18, 2016)

Now that is a thing of beauty! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2016)

Should be tasty!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 18, 2016)

That's sure a handy looking set of hangers for cooking a butt.

I'm in.  I'm curious to see how the butt turns out.  9 1/2 pound butt in 6 hours?








     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## smoker-b (Mar 18, 2016)

4 hours in and I am wrapping it for the remaining time. Right now internal temp is reading right around 140, although from the outside you'd think it was done. Hoping to get it up to 195 here in the next couple hours. Here are the pics right before I wrapped it: 













IMG_3149.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


















IMG_3150.JPG



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 18, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you hang it wrapped too?

Never seen a setup like that for a butt.

Very curious to see how it turns out.

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 19, 2016)

That butt is looking great!  How long did it take?  My last 9.5 pounder took 22 hrs.  How did it come out?

Mike


----------



## ag2979 (Mar 19, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Do you hang it wrapped too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a PBC as well and do not hang it wrapped.  It comes with a rack and that's how I finish mine once wrapped.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3montes (Mar 19, 2016)

Very nice looking porker! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Interesting looking cooker I may have to look into one of those.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 19, 2016)

195* is fine if you're going to slice the butt, but if you plan to make Pulled Pork, I would suggest 205*--makes it a whole lot easier to pull.

Gary


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 19, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> That butt is looking great!  How long did it take?  My last 9.5 pounder took 22 hrs.  How did it come out?
> 
> Mike


22 hours wow!!

Looks like the butt turned out great!!


----------



## smoker-b (Mar 20, 2016)

Final product was done in about 7 hours. I hung it, unwrapped for the first 4 hours then finished it wrapped but sitting on a grate vs hanging. I took it off at 195, and agree with GarryHibbert, next time I'll let it go to 205. 

Once pulled I put it in a crock pot with its own juices and it tasted great! 













image.jpeg



__ smoker-b
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

Hanging butt!  I love it!  Nice job! 

b


----------

